# Rootz podcast



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm really bored at work right now and want to listen to a good podcast about root or even just android. is there a rootz podcast or if not what's a good podcast I can listen to and then how would I go about doing it on my phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

anyone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Try this yet?


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah I did actually and I couldn't get Anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

I would suggest droid nation podcast.

http://feeds.feedburner.com/droidnationmp3

Sent from GNex Maxx


----------

